# مراحل تركيب مواسير البنية التحتية under ground piping



## محب الحرمين (18 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

مواسير البنية التحتية اما بميول ( صرف صحي ) او مواسير مضغوطة ( تغذية -حريق - ري )

اول مرحلة هي الحفر الي المنسوب المنصوص عليه في المخططات وتسلم منسوب الحفر للمساح الاستشاري ثم الدمك (compaction) ولازم يجيب 95% او اكتر والا يعتبر الاختبار راسب ثم بعد ذلك تحط ال bedding ودي لازم تكون من رملة او مادة معتمدة وبتروح المختبر للتاكد من انها هي المعتمدة ولو بنستخدم مواسير فخار بنحط بحص ولازم تروح المختبر علي المنخول للتاكد من حجم الحبيبات وبعد ال bedding نقوم بالدمك مرة اخري عن طريق الدكاكة ثم اختبار الدمك وبعد ذلك نبدا نحط المواسير ونركبها حسب نوعها لان كل نوع وله طريقة تركيب يعني مثلا مواسير ال hdpe يتم لحامها عن طريقة ماكينة electro-fusion welding machine وهكذا..... المهم بعد تركيب المواسير ييجي المساح الاستشاري يستلم مناسيب المواسير وكمان لو هية مواسير صرف يستلم الميول وبعدها نعمل فوق المواسير encasement وهي طبقة رمل ولازم تكون معتمدة وهي تحمي المواسير وتغلفها وتكون قيمتها تقريبا 30 سم ويتم غمرها كليا بالمياه وبعدها يتم وضع الشريط التحذيري لانه في حالة الصيانات والحفار شغال بتنبهه انه هنا في مواسير وبعد كدة نبدا عملية ال back-filling وهي طبقة ردمية من مادة معتمدة والبعض بيتجاوز وبيحط الردم اللي هوه ناتج الحفر وده طبعا مش مظبوط ونبدا ردم طبقات ودمك 30 سم لكل طبقة مع تسليم الاستشاري 



ياريت نخللي بالنا انه افضل شيء انه لو عندك كذا ماسورة لكذا غرض انك تحط كل ماسورة بكل سيستم في منسوب مختلف


----------



## toktok66 (19 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله كل الخير على المعلومات القيمه

ولــــــــــــــــكن لي تصحيح بسيط :
1- طبقه الردم تكون 25 سم ليتم دكها جيدا وليتم التأكد ان الدك تجاوز النسبه الصحيحه ولكن في حال 30 سم لن نحقق نسبه الدك المطلوبه

2- يجب ان يكون الردم فقط من رمال نظيفه تماما وهي طبقه encasementولكن طبقه ال back filling لامانع من استخدام التربه الاصليه (انت ذكرت ان غير مظبوط!! ممكن تشرح اسبابك؟)

3-يجب الحرص على نظافه ترنش الحفر من اي حصو او مواد لدائنيه مثل البلاستك او مواد طبيعيه مثل مخلفات الطعام والاوراق والخشب قبل البدء في عمليه encasement

4- يجب مراعاه عرض الخندق بالنسبه لقطر الماسوره (وتختلف من كود الى أخر) ونوع التربه وان كان هناك مياه جوفيه من عدمه وتثبيت جانبي الخندق حتى لاينهار على العماله اثناء التركيبات


ودمتم بود


----------



## محب الحرمين (19 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي الفاضل

اما عن 25 من 30 زي ما انت قلت بتختلف من مواصفات لاخري زي مسالة عرض الخندق بالضبط اما نوعية التربة فانا اعتراضي انه في اماكن بيكون ناتج الحفر كله صخور وده طبعا مرفوض تماما


----------



## aati badri (20 يناير 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## hamadalx (5 مايو 2011)

ممــــــــــكن إستكمــــــــــــال الشرح من حيث المشـــــــــاكل الوارد مواجهتـــــــها فى الموقــــــــع


----------



## م. رياض النجار (5 مايو 2011)

كلام جميل جزيت خيرا


----------



## محب الحرمين (5 مايو 2011)

لاستكمال الشرح يمكنكم الرجوع للموضوع بتاع مواصفات مصلحة المياه في موضوع سابق لي


----------



## nofal (16 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## ايمن حسين (11 نوفمبر 2012)

موضوع جيد ورائع نامل تفاعل الجميع والله الموفق


----------



## سلوان حسن كريم (14 نوفمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## eakhaled (14 أغسطس 2014)

بارك الله فيك ))


----------



## wael nesim (14 أغسطس 2014)

الف شكر للمهندس محب الحرمين والمهندس toktok للمعلومات القيمة دى.


----------



## العمروسي 2009 (29 يناير 2015)

السلام عليكم 

محتاج حد يفدني فس كيفية تثبيت مواسير صرف upvc داخل اللبشه المسلحه في البدروم


----------



## Ahmed meca 88 (13 فبراير 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا
ممكن حد يفيدنا فى كيفية تثبيت مواسير الصرف التى تدفن تحت الارض


----------



## toktok66 (13 فبراير 2015)

مواسير الصرف للشبكات لا تثبت لانك بعد مابتركب الخط بتردم على جوانب الماسوره برمله نظيفه وتترك الردم عن نقط الاتصال وتختبر الخط مفيش مشاكل اكمل عمليه الردم حتى 25 سم فوق الماسوره ودك واردم ودك وخلاص كده مبروك عليك الخط --- في ناس بقى مبدعه بتستلم المواسير فيها عيوب زي انها مقوسه وده بسبب سوء التخزين او تكون الماسوره ( مقروصه ) واخده خبطه من جنب بسبب الاهمال في التخزين والنقل المفروض الماسوره ميكونش فيها ديفلكشن اكبر من 5% او حسب مواصفتك بيروح عامل ايه بقى الصنايعي الفنان يرووح داققلك كام سيخ حديد على جوانب الاماكن اللي فيها تكريش او انحناء علشان يعدلها بالعافيه ويفضل يضبط فيها ويحاول يعمل سلك رباط علشان يعدلها وكل ده عك - وتلاقي واحد تاني ضلالي يروح حاططلك الانحناء لاعلى على اساس انك مش هتلمحه - وفعلا صعب تشوفه - وتلاقي جناب الماسوره زي الفل - وكل الطرق دي علشان يداري خيبته في التشوين


----------



## م.وسيم (13 فبراير 2015)

ممكن تزودونا بالكود الذي يحدد عرض الترنش حسب قطر البايب ؟


----------



## sharaf911 (14 فبراير 2015)

كلام جميل


----------



## عمران احمد (14 فبراير 2015)

جزا الله المهندس / محب الحرمين و المهندس / toktok66 خير الجزاء و باقى الاعضاء التوفيق و بارك الله فيهم اجمعين


----------



## Ahmed meca 88 (15 فبراير 2015)

toktok66 قال:


> مواسير الصرف للشبكات لا تثبت لانك بعد مابتركب الخط بتردم على جوانب الماسوره برمله نظيفه وتترك الردم عن نقط الاتصال وتختبر الخط مفيش مشاكل اكمل عمليه الردم حتى 25 سم فوق الماسوره ودك واردم ودك وخلاص كده مبروك عليك الخط --- في ناس بقى مبدعه بتستلم المواسير فيها عيوب زي انها مقوسه وده بسبب سوء التخزين او تكون الماسوره ( مقروصه ) واخده خبطه من جنب بسبب الاهمال في التخزين والنقل المفروض الماسوره ميكونش فيها ديفلكشن اكبر من 5% او حسب مواصفتك بيروح عامل ايه بقى الصنايعي الفنان يرووح داققلك كام سيخ حديد على جوانب الاماكن اللي فيها تكريش او انحناء علشان يعدلها بالعافيه ويفضل يضبط فيها ويحاول يعمل سلك رباط علشان يعدلها وكل ده عك - وتلاقي واحد تاني ضلالي يروح حاططلك الانحناء لاعلى على اساس انك مش هتلمحه - وفعلا صعب تشوفه - وتلاقي جناب الماسوره زي الفل - وكل الطرق دي علشان يداري خيبته في التشوين


شكرا على الاهتمام 
حضرتك وضحت اجراءات الاستلام قبل الاختبار واهم العيوب والاخطاء فى التركيب لتلافيها


----------



## toktok66 (15 فبراير 2015)

Ahmed meca 88 قال:


> شكرا على الاهتمام
> حضرتك وضحت اجراءات الاستلام قبل الاختبار واهم العيوب والاخطاء فى التركيب لتلافيها


ووضحت موضوع التثبيت اللي حضرتك طلبته - ولو عاوز حاجه زياده انا معاك


----------



## toktok66 (15 فبراير 2015)

Ahmed meca 88 قال:


> شكرا على الاهتمام
> حضرتك وضحت اجراءات الاستلام قبل الاختبار واهم العيوب والاخطاء فى التركيب لتلافيها


ووضحت موضوع التثبيت اللي حضرتك طلبته - ولو عاوز حاجه زياده انا معاك


----------



## Ahmed meca 88 (15 فبراير 2015)

الله يكرمك يا هندسة
بالنسبة لمنسوب الماسورة الخارجة من المبنى الى غرفة التفتيش
تكون على كم عمق من الغطاء (il)


----------



## عمر الامارات (25 فبراير 2015)

كنت شغال في شركة كانت دايما تحترم الماسورة اللي خارجة من المبنى على اقرب مانهول ويكونو دايما في نفس المنسوب ولو كان المانهول عميق كانت بتعمل باك دروب للبايب الداخل على المانهول حاليا شغال في شركة لا عارفه ايه هو باك دروب ولا اساسا بتحترم المناسيب لانه سعادة المساح المسؤول لازم تاخد منه معاد عشان يجيلك ده ان جاء .
هو لازم انا اعرف اشتغل على ميزان القامة ولا اشتغل بخرطوم المية وريح دماغي؟
وهنا الباك دروب مهم ولا لا في فرق المناسيب الكبيرة؟
وشكرا


----------



## toktok66 (6 مارس 2015)

طبعا مهم جدا وبتعمله لو زاد فرق المنسوب عن متر لان المياه المتساقطه ستؤدي لنحر في خرسانات المانهول ويقصر عمره والبنيه التحتيه اخطر مايمكن في الاحلال والتجديد و معالجه الاخطاء


----------



## asdaswan (4 أبريل 2015)

فى المواصفات السعودية الback drop بيكون من 60 سم الى 150 سم (فرق منسوب من ظهر الماسورة الخارجه الى بطن الماسورة الداخلة) بيتعمل على حرف y يعنى بيدخل بزاوية 45 درجه
لكن اكتر من 150 سم بيدخل حرف T يعنى زاوية 90 لكن طبعا بيركب كوعينELBOW بزاوية 45 درجه


----------



## toktok66 (6 أبريل 2015)

ارفع المواصفات يا معلم او ضيف رابط المواصفات -- هل تم تحديد اسباب لو جود هذا الفرق ؟؟؟
وللعلم عندما يتم تحديد الارتفاع يجب النظر ايضا الى طريقه المعالجه الداخليه للمانهول - فكر معايا تفتكر ليه الفرق ده !!..؟؟


----------



## asdaswan (18 مايو 2015)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t347349.html
مواصفات السعودية


----------



## Ahmed meca 88 (3 يونيو 2015)

مجهود رائع و معلومات قيمة
الى السادة المهندسين اصحاب الخبرة هل هناك حد معين لاقل قيمة لعمق المانهول


----------



## Ahmed meca 88 (4 أكتوبر 2015)

مواصفات محابس التغذية فى الموقع العام


----------

